
Money scales but emotions around money don't - barredo
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2012/04/money-scales-but-emotions-around-money-dont.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+typepad%2Fsethsmainblog+%28Seth%27s+Blog%29
======
paulhauggis
"An investment banker isn't twice as excited about a $20 million bonus as she
is about a $10 million one."

Isn't it a little sexist to assume the banker is a "she"?

I agree with the debt part. At a certain point, you are in a situation where
you feel like you will never be able to pay it back (1 million feels the same
as 5 million).

But $1 million feels different to me than $5 million.

